# للبيع عطورات تقليد ماركة نفس الاصلي



## tjarksa (8 يونيو 2011)

_السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته_​ 


_مسائكم / صباحكم معطر باحلى وازكى الروائح الفواحه_​ 

_يسرني ان اقدم لكم تشكيله وااسعة من عطور فرنسيه تعبئة دبي_​ 

_التوصيل للرياض (بـ30 ريال يد بيد)_
_خارج الريااض عن طريق شركات الشحن حسب المناطق_
_(( شعارنا لسنا الوحيدوون ولكننا الأجوود ))_
ملاحظه نوفر جميع العطور أن وجدت
السعر للحبه بــ 40ريال أقل طلبيه عدد ثلاث علب
السعر للجملة بــ 35ريال​ 

_بسم الله_​ 

_LINK_
_EXTREME_​ 


_اورقنزا من جفنشي_
_




_​ 

_عطر توومي رجالي_​ 

_



_​ 

_فرزاتشي برايت كريستال_​ 

_



_​ 

_عطر BVLGARI_
_OMNIA_
_GREEN JADE_​ 


_



_​ 

_JILSANDER_​ 


_



_​ 

_DIESEL _
_ONLY THE BRAVE_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 

_LAUDER_​ 

_



_​ 


_كارتير رود ستار سبورت _​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 


_Kenneth Cole Black_​ 

_



_​ 

_RALPH LAUREN - Four kinds _​ 


_



_​ 

_POLO SPORT_​ 

_



_​ 


_DOLCE&GABBANA_
_the on gentleman_​ 

_



_​ 

_



_​ 



كارتير رود ستار سبورت ​ 





​ 






​ 







​ 






​ 







​ 










​ 







​ 


















​ 






​ 








​ 

عطر سي اتش ​ 





​ 

لي سيكرت من جفنشي​ 





​ 


عطر ايلي الجديد​ 





​ 

نينارتشي​ 





​ 

عطر بيربري​ 





​ 


عطر شانسي من شانيل​ 






ديور اديكت​ 





​ 




_دولتشي اند غابانا_​ 

_



_​ 

انيفي مي من قوتشي​ 



_



_​ 

عطر اف سان لوران 




​ 

عطر بلي​ 






​ 

عطر سي اتش الوردي




​ 

عطر اسكادا​ 





​ 


شــــــــــــــــــــــانيل 19




​ 

جفنشي انجي ات رانج




​ 


تو ون تو​ 





​ 

عطر فرساتشي​ 





​ 



عطر بوزون من ديور




​ 



عطر قوتشي باي قوتشي البني​ 





​ 





​ 






​ 






​ 








__________________​ 

اللهم أغفرلي وأرحمني 
فلاشات كريستال رووعه وأشكال حلويات 
للطلب 0508066115​


----------



## احمد الطيري (17 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: للبيع عطورات تقليد ماركة نفس الاصلي*

هو المفروض كيف نتواصل معاكم أو نطلب


----------

